# Maxxis "Bill Ballance" tires



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check em out! they're lke holeshots with a bigger lugs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Look like just like the tires i had on my 4ooex


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

I like them. I would like a set for my raptor.


----------

